# Defrosting a Brisket



## smokinfred (May 6, 2011)

I got 2 brisket in my freezers and I'm wondering about how long would it take to defrost in the refrigerator.  Both are about 11-12 pounds each.  I would like to smoke them for next Sunday.


----------



## meateater (May 6, 2011)

Are you talking about May 8th or the 15th? If this sunday get them in the fridge and you should be fine. There not like a turkey that needs a few days because of the mass.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 6, 2011)

Mine seem to take close to 1 day/2lbs in my 4.2 cu ft Q-Fridge. I have to dial the thermostat back to compensate for the added cold for a few days, but that shouldn't be an issue in a larger firdge. Just be sure there isn't anything close to the sides or directly beneath, as those items will freeze from the mass and sub-zero temp of the brisket. Also, I carefully (so as to not damage the package) rotate it 180* and flip over every day for more even thawing. To expedite thawing, place in a cold water bath for a couple hours at a time, then back to the fridge, but be sure the package is intact.

Have a great weekend smoke!

Eric


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 7, 2011)

Smokefred,this past Monday I put a big Butt in my Fridge in the garage and forgot to turn it down,it was set to 38*f and didn't thaw,so Wed when I went to  Smoke it -frozen in the - well all the way about it.I had already got my coal bed set and Smoker up to temp. when I realized this,I put it in the Smoker @225*f(well above safe temps.) and let her go.

   Didn't hurt a thing , took it to the clubhouse and they loved it;as forloveofsmoke said,nothing touching and Birds allways on bottom.

Have fun and,


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2011)

Normally mine take 2-3 day's to thaw in the fridge, but to speed it up I have soaked them in cold water & they thaw out quickly, but like Eric said make sure the cryovac doesn't have any holes in it.


----------



## smokinfred (May 7, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the helps guys.


----------



## smokinfred (May 13, 2011)

Well I started defrosting about 2pm Tuesday and by Thursday night it was fully defrosted in the fridge.  It was a 10lb packer


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like your ready to rock!


----------



## smokinfred (May 13, 2011)

How long can you keep an uncooked brisket in the fridge?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 13, 2011)

If you just brought it home (never been frozen), go by the date on the label. If you're thawing it, I want it to hit the smoker within a day or two of feeling thawed (softer bend in the heaviest areas).

In any case, sniff it when you cut the bag open (I don't trust label dates myself)...your nose will tell you if it's bad or not. Foul, sour/off odors are the first indication of spoilage, as well as a as slimy feel.

Eric


----------

